# Project Gutenberg: Download Out-of-Copyright E-Books!



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 22, 2006)

*Project Gutenberg*: Download Out-of-Copyright E-Books!

http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/

artyon:


----------



## Brother John (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks!!
Saw it in your post and already have 5 very nice works that I like!!!
Thank you!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Marginal (Feb 23, 2006)

Google's idea is better. Utterly ignore copyrights and scan everything you can get your grubby hands on.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 23, 2006)

You're a cheery, happy, positive sort... aren't you?

Your Brother
John


----------



## Marginal (Feb 23, 2006)

Nah. Google's just extremely progressive, and they the same attention that Napster got.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 24, 2006)

Thread moved to Library.

~Tess
-MT Assist. Admin


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Anyone have any recommendations?


 
Im wondering the samething


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Anyone have any recommendations?


 
"Draculas Guest" by Bram Stoker
"Carmilla" (a female vampire that predates the publication of "Dracula" by twenty years and heavily influenced it) by Joseph Sheridan Le Fanu


----------

